# Sherline challenge winner of a division.



## PTsideshow (Apr 20, 2009)

Sherline challenge winner of a division.











glen


----------



## rake60 (Apr 20, 2009)

Congratulations to Steve!
That build was certainly deserving!

Thanks for the post Glen.

Rick


----------



## Metal Butcher (Apr 20, 2009)

Congratulations, and well done Steve! :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow:

It was great to see your work, and also to meet you in person!

I still can't believe the small pieces parts you had on your build! 

Amazing!

-MB


----------



## 90LX_Notch (Apr 20, 2009)

Steve,

Congratulations. That is a beautiful engine. Very well done. Thm: Thm: Thm: Thm:

Bob


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Apr 20, 2009)

Metal Butcher  said:
			
		

> It was great to see your work, and also to meet you in person!



Thank guys!

Butcher, I'm glad you stopped and introduced your self. It's nice to put a face with the name. It is hard to get away from the table during the show so i could'nt go meet anybody. I think next year im going to print out the logo of some of the websites that I go to and maybe meet more of the people that i type with.


----------



## Maryak (Apr 20, 2009)

CONGRATULATIONS :bow: :bow:

Well deserved

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## deere_x475guy (Apr 20, 2009)

Great job Steve and congratulations!!!...well deserved indeed...


----------



## bearcar1 (Apr 20, 2009)

Way to go Steve!!! A much deserved award for all of your sweat and tears, not to mention the aggravations at times. BRAVO! indeed.
 th_wav th_wav th_wav th_wav


----------



## Kermit (Apr 20, 2009)

just...WOW


----------



## ozzie46 (Apr 20, 2009)

Rah Rah Steve.

  Ron


----------



## steamer (Apr 20, 2009)

Hey Steve,

Always wanted to know somebody famous!...... :bow: :bow: ;D

Congrats buddy!  You sure earned it!

Dave


----------



## PhillyVa (Apr 20, 2009)

th_wav th_wav th_wav th_wav
 :bow: Hay I guess you're not a NOVICE any more :big:. :bow: Great job Steve :bow: 
 th_wav th_wav th_wav th_wav

Regards

Philly


----------



## cfellows (Apr 20, 2009)

Congratulations, Steve. What an honor! Well deserved.

Chuck


----------



## ChooChooMike (Apr 21, 2009)

GREAT JOB THERE STEVE !! Well deserved   :bow: :bow:


----------



## baldrocker (Apr 21, 2009)

Three cheers for Steve :bow:
BR


----------



## Tin Falcon (Apr 21, 2009)

Steve:
  Congrats. A well deserved award for a job well done.
Tin


----------



## putputman (Apr 21, 2009)

Congratulations Steve!!! That one will be hard to top.

Clever presentation also with it setting on that motor mount.


----------



## PTsideshow (Apr 21, 2009)

I forgot to mention that plans and Steve's write up are in the last issue of Engine Model Builder Issue 17 with complete CAD drawings if you would like to build one. it's the same issue that has Rich Carstedt's monitor engine as the center fold :big: For all those that didn't know.
http://modelenginebuilder.com/
glen


----------



## itowbig (Apr 21, 2009)

yeeee haaawwww way to go . very nice engine


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Apr 21, 2009)

PTsideshow  said:
			
		

> I forgot to mention that plans and Steve's write up are in the last issue of Engine Model Builder Issue 17 with complete CAD drawings if you would like to build one. it's the same issue that has Rich Carstedt's monitor engine as the center fold :big: For all those that didn't know.
> http://modelenginebuilder.com/
> glen




First... Huge thank you to everybody. That sure made my day. This was the first time for me as an exhibitor. It's nice because you get a good seat and get to talk to alot of people. It stinks because you cant get out and talk to other exhibitors and vendors. I did'nt even get a chance to spend any money. I wanted to get a set of plans from GBritnell for the I4OHC. There's always Zanesville!

Mike Rhemus told me that the engine stand was going to be in issue #19.


----------



## PTsideshow (Apr 21, 2009)

:big: That almost got more comments then the engine! go figure. glad to hear it. The drawings that come with the magazine are first rate.
glen


----------



## GailInNM (Apr 21, 2009)

Congratulations Steve.  :bow: :bow:
Well deserved.
Gail in NM,USA


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Apr 21, 2009)

GailInNM  said:
			
		

> Congratulations Steve. :bow: :bow:
> Well deserved.
> Gail in NM,USA



The HOSC did'nt win, but it did get 80 votes.


----------

